# eBay sellers



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

how are you digesting the new fee schedule that will begin in Mid February?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 29, 2008)

I pretty much quit selling on ebay when they upped the fees the last time. What is it going up to this time?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Considering they are lowering the sellers fee's when listing an item and giving sellers a free gallery fee they are increasing the final fee that your charged when the items sells 

And they are making changes to the feedback system as well, for both the good and bad standpoint.

So i'm not quite sure how i feel about these changes but I may do more on etsy........   or at least for my bath and body products, but I do so well on ebay with my doll bottles.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 29, 2008)

> Considering they are lowering the sellers fee's when listing an item and giving sellers a free gallery fee they are increasing the final fee that your charged when the items sells



I kinda like that, less of a risk upfront if an item doesn't sell.


----------



## Lane (Jan 29, 2008)

I use to sell on Ebay, but had soooo many problems.. I'm really excited to switch to Esty...


----------



## beebiz (Jan 29, 2008)

Though I've not sold any soaps on Ebay, I have sold a few other items.  I just got the notice from Ebay about the changes.

One says, "Buyers will only be able to receive positive Feedback."  I don't know how Ebay figures this one to be fair or right.  I've not had any problems yet, but what if you have trouble draging a payment out of a buyer?  You can't leave negative or neutral feedback about it.  I guess Ebay is afraid that someone's feelings might get hurt!  Our society has become *entirely* too plitically, "please, excuese me.... I don't want to step on your toes" correct!! :evil: 

Another of Ebay's new brilliant ideas is supposed to be aimed at protecting buyers.  It says that some sellers will be required to offer PayPal or merchant credit card options to buyers.  Surely they jest... make *me* pay for being able to get my own money???  I don't think so!!!  If Ebay is going to force me to recieve payments through PayPal (who charges a percentage for acceptiong payments)... Ebay can pay the outrageous PayPal fees!!!! :evil: 

One last thing I've got to spout about... in some cases, PayPal will be allowed to hold a seller's money until the buyer leaves positive feedback or 21 days passes without the buyer filing a claim!  Are the owners of Ebay stoned out of their minds???  Unless it is with *my* blessings, nobody... and I do mean *nobody* is going to hold my money hostage for up to 21 days!!  And, they darn sure aren't going to do so without paying me a pretty fair amount of interest!!!!!! :evil: 

I think some of the changes are good.  But, because of the three I've touched on, Ebay has shot themselves in the foot with this seller... or should I say, "ex-"seller!!!!

Thank you for allowing me to vent!!! 8) 

Robert


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 29, 2008)

Robert, I got the notice about the fees, but where are you getting the other policy changes? Will you post a link?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 29, 2008)

I found it, it is here w/ a picture of a guy that looks like Donny Osmond (who has always given me the creaps!)

http://www2.ebay.com/aw/core/200801.shtml#2008-01-29061132


----------



## beebiz (Jan 29, 2008)

Tabitha, here's the link to the page that I read: http://pages.ebay.com/sell/update08/rewards/index.html?ov=004KO

I found it by clicking on one of the links in the email that I got.  And, you don't have to look at "Donny"!!  

Robert


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah I have written to trust and safety about some of the concerns I have with their new policy.

I don't like the idea of a buyer being allowed to leave a seller a negative but a seller can't do the same if it's deserved.   It's just going to bring the bad sellers out and they can get away with so much.   I know sellers that have had to deal with buyers who threaten to leave a neagtive feedback if they don't get a full refund and keep the item as well.  And with this new policy I can see that happening a lot more often, just because they know they won't get a neggy in return.

I have an ebay store there, and i'm currently working on my etsy store and think i'm going to close my ebay store and sell mostly my reborn bottles on ebay and my other products on etsy and locally.



With so many changes I missed the part that paypal can hold your funds without a reason because they feel like it.   Why bother selling if your going to get yoru money a month later and now after the sale when you need part of it to pay for shipping and use the money made for other things.



They are only screwing themselves by doing this.   And many will search out other places to sell rather than on ebay.



Just wondering but how is etsy for selling bath and body products?
Are the fee's worth the sales?


I really do depend on my income that I make online and I just don't think ebay is going to work with all these new changes.  They are pushing out the sellers and without sellers there can't be buyers.  

anywho i'm just sorta wondering what other avenue i'll use to sell online to replace my ebay income.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 30, 2008)

One bad ting about Etsy is that you have to get paid through PayPal, which, of course is owned by E-Bay.  You are paying .20 cents to list an item, 3% when that item sells, and another 2.9% plus .30 cents to PayPal for collecting your payment.  5.9% is a lot I think.  When I sell my big TOG Mold  for $100.00, $6.40 goes for fees.   :x 

There are a few other "gripes" I've had with Etsy too, but for now...... :roll: 

Paul


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah the paypal fee's sure suck, but on the other hand it's also nice to be able to accept credit card funded payments.  Because if i had to go out and get that on my own, it would cost a whole lot more.   They suck, but I do understand them.    

But they should only charge you on those credit card funded fee's  instead of each transaction.  

But i think i'm going to do more on etsy, the new ebay rules are just pushing sellers away.  Why take the risk of getting taken advantage by a buyer.  Because that is what will happen.  There are enough scammers there as it is, and it's only going to get worse.  Because sellers have no way of protecting themselves.


Thanks Paul,
It's always hard when you need to make complete changes!!!


Yeah it would be nice to be able to customize your etsy listings a bit more...... LOL  guess i might be dumping my subscription to the sellers sourcebook, and write my own templates for the few auctions that I will run there.  


~kris


----------



## beebiz (Jan 30, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> One bad ting about Etsy is that you have to get paid through PayPal, which, of course is owned by E-Bay.  You are paying .20 cents to list an item, 3% when that item sells, and another 2.9% plus .30 cents to PayPal for collecting your payment.  5.9% is a lot I think.  When I sell my big TOG Mold  for $100.00, $6.40 goes for fees.   :x



Paul, are the the fees (with the exception of the PayPal fees) that you mention the fees that Esty charges??  Just curious!

Robert


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

If you have a premier paypal account to be able to accept credit card funded payments then your charged .30 cents PLUS 2.9% of each payment accepted.

If you have a free paypal account then your not charged any fees for accepting a payment but you can only accept instant tranfer of funds and not credit or debit card payments.

I know on ebay you can't use the paypal logo in your listing if you have a free account.   You must accept all forms of payment if you use the logo on your ebay listings.


But etsy charges .20 cents and a 3% when an item sells,  so paul is using the two 3%'s to figure the 6% charged.  Plus the .30 cents as well.


----------



## beebiz (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up for me.  Is Esty another part of Ebay like PayPal is??

Robert


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

no etsy is not a part of ebay in any way shape or form.

but paypal is a part of ebay.


----------



## beebiz (Jan 30, 2008)

Man... I just showed that I can't read!!     It's *Etsy* not Esty!! :roll:  :roll:  :roll: 

Sorry about that!!    

"Bad Eyes" Robert!


----------



## Lane (Jan 30, 2008)

Aside from the fees and whatnot, Etsy is a BEAUTIFUL community...

If you look at it like this... When you sell online, especially on Etsy, you already have your target market looking for YOU. And add to that, yes, paying the fees suck, BUT you aren't paying store front rent, you aren't paying property taxes for a store, you aren't spending money renting a building, when you may not even sell anything...

I hate fees like the next, (I hate shipping prices even more  ) BUT with Etsy fees, you are paying a fee based on what you sell, You aren't paying anything up front, like rent and whatnot. (Well, you do pay the $.20 listing fee, but if your item doesn't sell, they "recycle" the fee, from my understanding) 

In a very childish manner, I am crossing my arms and stomping my foot at what Ebay is doing...


----------



## beebiz (Jan 30, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> In a very childish manner, I am crossing my arms and stomping my foot at what Ebay is doing...



Lane, I've already done that *and* held my breath until I turned blue!  But, it hasn't done any good yet!!!  

Robert


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 30, 2008)

The fees at etsy & even w/ payment processing through paypal is NOTHING to what you would pay if you had a store front. Heck, a craft show would cost you more than the fees at etsy. Rental of a credit card machine alone would be more than etsy fees.

You must look at the etsy fees as your overhead & figure it into your product mark up. It sure as heck beats 1000 month for a shop, 500 for electricity, 75 minum charge for CC processing machine & fees, phone service, advertising, etc etc....

It is pronounced Betsy w/o the B.


----------



## beebiz (Jan 30, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> The fees at etsy & even w/ payment processing through paypal is NOTHING to what you would pay if you had a store front. Heck, a craft show would cost you more than the fees at etsy. Rental of a credit card machine alone would be more than etsy fees.
> 
> You must look at the etsy fees as your overhead & figure it into your product mark up. It sure as heck beats 1000 month for a shop, 500 for electricity, 75 minum charge for CC processing machine & fees, phone service, advertising, etc etc....
> 
> It is pronounced Betsy w/o the B.



You make some very good and valid points here.  About 13 or so years ago, my ex-wife and I had a beauty salon in Memphis, TN.  The rent alone was over $1000 per month.  Then, there were all the other expenses.  We didn't have it long before we figured out why the previous owner sold it.  It made good money... but, at that it didn't make enough to cover all the bills!!  Owning a physical store is *EXPENSIVE* to say the very least!!!!

Robert


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Well yesterday I closed my ebay store..........

I decided if they were going to think so little of it's sellers then they don't need my money that I pay them in fee's.   I know i wasn't a power seller but I did really good with my store there.   At least with my doll accessories.   The bath and body market is so flooded there that most items go unsold there.   

So that really put me in a bad mood yesterday.   Because I had my ebay store for so long, I was very proud of it.   I had taken the time to design my own store front and made it all pretty and whatnot.   So it felt like part of me died.   Now I will only sell casual there and I only have 3 listings listed right now. 

I also ended my subscription to sellers sourcebook as well.   I have the talent to make and design auction templates but instead I was lazy and used SSB.    So now that I will have fewer listings I cancled my subscription with them.   And I have created my own template.   Well I've got one used, and the other one I made is just waiting to be used.   And I also sat down and created a new ME page template as well.  *smiles softly*   

Here's my ME page
http://members.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl ... rid=iiapco

And here are the two others that I made.
http://www.iiapco.com/c.htm
http://www.iiapco.com/d.htm



So now i need to work on getting my items listed on my own web site as well as etsy........

sorry for the rant........


----------

